# Colonic transit study



## libran (Aug 9, 2006)

I have been recommended to have a colonic transit study done. I am in Australia.Apparently i would have to go to the Xray dept and swallow some dye. Then each morning and afternoon for 5 days I would go to the department to have pictures taken. This would determine the rate of transit of contents through my system.I would be out of pocket AUD$800 so would like to be sure that it is worth the cost.Yesterday i had a colonoscopy. the result was norma. I was hoping they would find a kink or a long colon because this is what i was imagining was causing my trapped gas.If you know about the colonic transit study can you let me know.ThanksGerri


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know if this helps, but while I haven't had a colonic transit study the way you describe, I have had an upper GI in which that was what they wanted to see (in addition to other things). I drank about half a gallon of the contrast solution and they used a real time xray to see how fast it travelled through my gut. When I was drinking the solution, they told me it takes at least 2 and as much as 6 hours for the solution to travel as far as they needed it to........it only took me 20 minutes! That doc didn't believe in IBS, but when I told a subsequent doctor of the results, he said that was a very strong indicator of IBS. The test can usually only see things up through the small intestine, and sometimes a little of the large one. If the test can answer some questions for you the way it did for me, I'd do it. Peace of mind is sometimes worth the money.


----------

